# GEN Odierno's Message to the Troops



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2011)

Any comments?



> I am honored and humbled to be your 38th Chief of Staff.  Over the
> last 10 years our Army has proven itself in arguably the most difficult
> environment we have ever faced.  Our leaders at every level have
> displayed unparalleled ingenuity, flexibility and adaptability.  Our
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting he mentioned Yemen, North Africa, Somalia and Pakistan in his remarks.

I believe and hope he'll travel far and wide to visit Soldiers.  When he was in charge of Iraq he'd visit troops at some of the most remote locations.  His guidance was that he wanted to talk to soldiers, junior NCOs, and junior Officer's only.  He'd send a separate time to meet with BN/BCT commander's and staff.  He never asked for any concessions or special requests to be made for his visit either.


----------

